# How to find a sales rep



## J Wagner (Jul 30, 2014)

I have a small print shop that I'm trying to grow. I'm trying every marketing technique I can think of to sell my screen printed shirts. I have some cool designs and would like to get hooked up with a sales rep that would go to stores and promote my shirts. How do I find these people?


----------



## aldorabancroft (Nov 18, 2014)

J Wagner said:


> I have a small print shop that I'm trying to grow. I'm trying every marketing technique I can think of to sell my screen printed shirts. I have some cool designs and would like to get hooked up with a sales rep that would go to stores and promote my shirts. How do I find these people?


Is your store online? If yes then you have vast marketi to sale your product. Let me know in next comment so I will share some marketing ways to promote your product.


----------



## olga1 (May 11, 2014)

Place a ad in your local Craigslist


----------



## ldsteez1 (Nov 30, 2016)

I'm advertising my website using social media and classified ads. Look for the internet there's a lot of tutorials in marketing strategies.

LDS TEEZ


----------

